

Snowden sought Booz Allen job to gather evidence on NSA surveillance - tcoppi
http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/article/1268209/exclusive-snowden-sought-booz-allen-job-gather-evidence-nsa

======
readme
I significantly doubt the premise of this article is true. If you read into
Snowden's background, the job at Booz Allen was quite a lucky gig for him.
Having no formal education, to include a high school degree, he managed to
climb his way to a 6 figure salary at a big firm, anyway, nonetheless, a
defense contractor.

Sorry, but I don't buy it. It seems much more likely that he really needed the
job and was fortunate to have it, but felt guilty about what he saw there, or
just got pissed off and decided to leak.

~~~
moskie
But what about these direct quotes from him:

> _" My position with Booz Allen Hamilton granted me access to lists of
> machines all over the world the NSA hacked,” he told the Post on June 12.
> “That is why I accepted that position about three months ago.”_

And also:

> _Asked if he specifically went to Booz Allen Hamilton to gather evidence of
> surveillance, he replied: “Correct on Booz.”_

~~~
bas
Precisely. How is this not espionage?

~~~
readme
What he did was definitely espionage whether it was opportunistic or not.

Dissent is the highest form of patriotism, though.

